# Gute Schuhe für Bärentatzen *Frauchen :-)



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2008)

Da meldet sie sich wieder. Seit 3 Wochen stolze Besitzerin eines neuen Hardtails, die ersten 150 km in etwa abgerissen, Strasse, Wald, Feld, alles super. Macht Laune und hätte nie gedacht, das ich in meinem Alter (33) nochmal am biken gefallen finden könnte (langsam wird man auch im Wald mutiger). 

Nun aber zu meinem kleinen Problem:

Derzeit fahre ich noch mit meinen Nike-Laufschuhen, allerdings schlafen mir regelmässig die Füsse nach einer Zeit von gut ner Stunde ein, ich hab das Gefühl, sie sind fürs biken zu "eng". Allerdings fahre ich "noch" oder auch noch weiter Bärentatzen, da ich mir weitere Anschaffungen nach vernünftigen Hosen und Oberteilen erstmal schenken wollte, was neue Pedalen angeht.

Gibts da so einen "Universaltip" für Mädels, also vernünftge MTB-Schuhe, die ich später auch auf Klicks benutzen kann? Also auf jeden Fall welche, wo ich ordentlich Druck auf die Pedale bekomme?


----------



## rofl0r (30. Mai 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gibts da so einen "Universaltip" für Mädels, also vernünftge MTB-Schuhe, die ich später auch auf Klicks benutzen kann? Also auf jeden Fall welche, wo ich ordentlich Druck auf die Pedale bekomme?




Ich denke, der *Schuhtick* bei den Frauen ist schon recht unterschiedlich.
Bei Shimano (und den meisten andern sicherlich auch) ist unter der Sohle der Montagebereich fuer die Cleats geschraubt. Bei einigen muss moeglicherweise ein teil der Sohle entfernt werden, da koennte man nicht wieder zureuck, wenn man mit den Klickies nicht klar kaeme.
Also meine Empfehlung, Angucken, Anprobieren, Kaufen. Halt auf den Einsatzbereich achten, also ob eher was Race oder Tourenorientiertes.
Auf Tatzen gehn eigentlich alle MTB Schuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (30. Mai 2008)

Ich hab Shimano Schuhe und komm auf normalen Bärentatzen mit den Schuhen überhaupt nicht zurecht, habe keinen Halt und rutsche nur hin und her, sicheres Gefühl absolute Fehlanzeige.

Hab mir vor kurzem wieder mal Skate Schuhe geholt, abgesehen davon daß die einen Riesenfuß machen und ich hab schon 43, sind sie vom Komfort klasse, kein verrutschen auf den Pedalen. Aber, die Sohle ist natürlich weicher als bei einem richtigen Fahrradschuh, sprich die Kraftübertragung ist nicht optimal.
Mit diesem Kompromiss kann ich allerdings leben


----------



## Honigblume (30. Mai 2008)

dp.


----------



## Campari79 (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wie wäre es mit dem:
Shimano MP56  ist nur leider nicht über Shimano Lieferbar, aber bei www.chainreactioncycles.com bestellbar.
Shimano MP66  kann Dein Shimano Händler bestellen.
Shimano SH-MP90 

Der MP 56 / MP 90 hat eine Sohle ohne die Option auf SP. Bei dem MP 66 ist dafür eine Stelle vorgesehen. Du könntest also erst Bärentatze fahren und dann überlegen ob Du auf SP umsteigen möchtest.
Optik ist natürlich reine Geschmackssache.
Suche mal im Forum da gibt es schon einige Meinungen zum MP56. Sind alle recht zufrieden.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Gordon P (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde mir an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall 2 Paar Schuhe kaufen, Eins mit Cleats und Eins für die Bärentatzen.
Cleat-Schuhe eignen sich generell nicht für Bärentatzen, weil die Sohle zu hart und/oder das Profil zu stark ausgeprägt ist.
ich habe letztens bei Deichmann ein Paar für 20 Euro gekauft, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin. Kannst dir natürlich auch Skaterschuhe kaufen, habe ich auch letztens auf 30 Euro runtergesetzte richtig geile Adidas-Treter bei Footlocker bekommen. 
Habe auch extra nicht soviel ausgegeben, weil die Schuhe bei Bärentatzen recht schnell verschleißen.
Gruß Gordon.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Mai 2008)

wenns härter wird: nike air whistler


----------



## Honigblume (30. Mai 2008)

Haben will!!

Schauen dabei auch noch gut aus, was will man mehr


----------



## rofl0r (30. Mai 2008)

Honigblume schrieb:


> ...was will man mehr



Airwalk Vic...was sonst


----------



## Levty (30. Mai 2008)

Nix da: Wanderschuhe, nix drüber.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2008)

Erstmal super lieben Dank für die ersten Tips  Die Shimaos schauen schonmal prima aus, ich mags da auch eher "gedeckt" 

Ich schau mir mal die anderen Threads hier noch, was diese Schuhe angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (30. Mai 2008)

Ich kann die Specialized Taho empfehlen - fahre sie selbst mit Bärentatzen   

http://www.bikerstreff.de/More/Schuhe/Spec.TahoL.htm


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Specialized Taho empfehlen - fahre sie selbst mit Bärentatzen
> 
> http://www.bikerstreff.de/More/Schuhe/Spec.TahoL.htm



Ja, diese Schuhe hab ich gestern noch im Laden meines Vertrauens gesehen und fand sie vor allem in Kombi mit meinem hallblau/matt/graue Bike klasse. Vieleicht sollte ich diese dann doch mal anprobieren, hatte gestern einfach zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie wäre es mit dem:
> Shimano MP56  ist nur leider nicht über Shimano Lieferbar, aber bei www.chainreactioncycles.com bestellbar.
> ...



Danke Marco  Aber wie schaut das bei den MP´s oder allgemein mit Shimano mit der Grösse aus? Auch eher ne Nummer größer? Ist ja ein wenig das Prob, wenn man die Schuhe nirgends im Laden probetragen kann


----------



## Campari79 (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habe sie mir eine Nummer größer bestellt und sie haben super gepasst.
Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit den Schuhen.   Fahre sie in Verbindung mit den Shimano MX30.

Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317145&highlight=welche+pedale

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe sie mir eine Nummer größer bestellt und sie haben super gepasst.
> Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit den Schuhen.   Fahre sie in Verbindung mit den Shimano MX30.
> ...



Also unterscheidte sich der 66er zum 56 nur durch die Vorrichtung. Richtig?  Und wie läuft das bei der Online-Bude da? Gibts da ggf. Erfahrungen mit Rücksendungen?

P.S.
Also ich find die schon schön, würde dan aber die 66er nehmen


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich war jetzt mal so frei, und hab mir die bestellt  Ich bin gespannt, ob sie passen (ein Specialized, den ich die Tage mal anhatte, der mir aber nicht gefiel, passte in 41, normal hab ich 40)

Ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (30. Mai 2008)

Ja, genau. Das ist der einzige Unterschied.   Dann wünsche ich Dir das sie passen. 
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Das ist der einzige Unterschied.   Dann wünsche ich Dir das sie passen.
> Viel Spaß damit.



Hmmm, sie unterscheiden sich aber doch noch durch die Sohle ansich...die 66er haben Noppen...  *man sollte vielleicht voher mal RICHTIG gucken, typisch Weib (für die koppschüttlenden Mitleser hier) 

Egal...jetzt sind sie bestellt, Schuhe kann Frau nie genug haben, wenn ich damit nicht auf den Bären 100% klar komm, kauf ich halt bald die Pedalen


----------



## Campari79 (30. Mai 2008)

Ohja, da haste Recht. Da habe ich garnicht so drauf geachtet muss ich zugeben.  
Allerdings glaube ich nicht das Noppen oder Rillen so einen großen Unterschied machen.  
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.
Schreib mal wenn Du sie hast und damit gefahren bist.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Ohja, da haste Recht. Da habe ich garnicht so drauf geachtet muss ich zugeben.
> Allerdings glaube ich nicht das Noppen oder Rillen so einen großen Unterschied machen.
> Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.
> Schreib mal wenn Du sie hast und damit gefahren bist.



Werd ich 

Dan wohnst Du ggf. einer öffentlichen Verbrennung meiner Schuhe bei  

Aber....malen wir mal nicht dunkelst....oder so.

Eine gute Nacht wünsch ich schonmal ;-)


----------



## Highsider (31. Mai 2008)

auch wenn du dir schon schuhe bestellt hast:
für flatpedale kann ich dir 5.10 schuhe ans herz legen. dann möchtest du auch nicht mehr auf klicks umsteigen, weil die schuhe dir einfach eine enorme sicherheit vermitteln. es gibt unzählige downhiller die auf diese schuhe schwören. aber dazu gibt es auch genügend threads 
http://www.sicklines.com/news-images/five_ten_impact_low_news_post.jpg


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juni 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Specialized Taho empfehlen - fahre sie selbst mit Bärentatzen
> 
> http://www.bikerstreff.de/More/Schuhe/Spec.TahoL.htm




So....ich muss zu meiner Schande eingestehen, das ich mich kurzfristig, durch Stornierung, dann doch noch für die Specialized entschieden habe. Die ersten kleinen Touren (4 Std. u.a.) haben sie hinter sich.....schöne Dinger, bequem, Füsse schlafen nicht mehr ein, meine Knie machen kein Theater mehr.


----------



## Honigblume (4. Juni 2008)

Wie fallen die denn aus? Gescheiter Halt auf den Tatzen? Die sehen aus, als hätte sie doch recht viel Profil.
Hat sich eigentlich schon erledigt, die gibts nur in 42


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juni 2008)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Wie fallen die denn aus? Gescheiter Halt auf den Tatzen? Die sehen aus, als hätte sie doch recht viel Profil.
> Hat sich eigentlich schon erledigt, die gibts nur in 42



Moin 

Profil geht so, ist noch recht "flach" ausgeprägt 

Aber die wirds doch auch in anderen Größe geben  

Also ich hab die jetzt in 41, also ne gute Nummer größer als meine normalen Schuhe.

Was mich einfach recht überzeugt hat bei den Schuhen war die Tatsache, das einige mit Knieprobs mir diese wärmstens ans Herz gelegt haben.


----------



## THBiker (5. Juni 2008)

5/10 nix klebt besser auf Flats


----------



## Honigblume (5. Juni 2008)

In anderen Größen gibt es die dann nur wieder als Herrenversion, nicht daß ich hier daheim eh fast nur Herrenschuhe als Alltagsschuhe stehen habe, nur fallen leider diese breiter aus. Ich bleib dann doch bei den Skateschuhen, bzw. irgendwann falls es die dann noch geben sollte die Nikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (5. Juni 2008)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Ich bleib dann doch bei den Skateschuhen, bzw. irgendwann falls es die dann noch geben sollte die Nikes.



das ist kein Vgl. zu den 5/10....ich hätte es auch nicht geglaubt, hätte ich es nicht selbst getestet  Herrenschuh hin oder her....wenn er passt


----------



## Peter K (5. Juni 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da meldet sie sich wieder. Seit 3 Wochen stolze Besitzerin eines neuen Hardtails, die ersten 150 km in etwa abgerissen, Strasse, Wald, Feld, alles super. Macht Laune und hätte nie gedacht, das ich in meinem Alter (33) nochmal am biken gefallen finden könnte (langsam wird man auch im Wald mutiger).
> 
> Nun aber zu meinem kleinen Problem:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

es gibt von Shimano Damenmodelle, ich weiss jedoch nicht, ob die nur vom farblichen Design auf die weibliche Klientel oder auch anatomisch angepasst sind. Bei den meisten Schuhen kann man eine Abdeckplatte in der Sohle abschrauben und dann die Cleats einsetzen um mit Clickpedalen fahren zu können. Dies kann bei Nichtgefallen revidiert werden.


----------

